

TweetDeck launches web client alternative to Twitter.com - rradu
http://blog.tweetdeck.com/testing-the-future-introducing-tweetdeck-web

======
mckoss
Isn't this exactly what Twitter said they DON'T want to see (replacement
clients using the Twitter API). Is TweetDeck just "grandfathered in"?

~~~
olivercameron
They "recommend" people don't build businesses like TweetDeck, because they
believe there isn't enough room. However, it seems to me that TweetDeck has
done pretty well for itself.

~~~
mckoss
FTI - here's the Twitter developer group post:

[http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/brow...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/browse_thread/thread/c82cd59c7a87216a?pli=1)

It seems stronger than merely a "recommendation" to me. They flatly state that
new apps may not replicate the mainstream Twitter experience. Existing
developers are allowed to continue to "serve their customers" - but I think
developing new product lines as TweetDeck is doing, is going to run afoul of
the new API terms of service.

Unless they have a side agreement, I expect some sort of battle to arise from
this.

------
jeremymcanally
We've been working on something like this but better for a while:
<http://meeep.com> A totally customizable Twitter web client (e.g., you can
upload your own userscripts, HTML templates, etc.).

------
gyardley
Completely quixotic. Twitter wants to own the client experience and as owner
of the platform, they have the power to do so.

Twitter's now-infamous developer group post also listed a number of areas
Twitter doesn't want to own. Reading between the lines, they're giving client
companies the opportunity to transition to another line of business. If the
client companies don't take the hint, Twitter's going to eventually play
hardball.

~~~
chris_j
Why doesn't Twitter buy TweetDeck? TweetDeck appears to be a better user
experience than anything that Twitter have come up with themselves so far. If
Twitter does want to own the client experience on their platform then what
better way of doing so?

~~~
rradu
Because UberMedia already bought it.
[http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/02/12/ubermedia-
acquires...](http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/02/12/ubermedia-acquires-
tweetdeck/)

Don't think they'll give it up that easily

~~~
ig1
Apparently they haven't, one of the panelist (from Tweetdeck) at Geeknrolla
said he couldn't talk about any takeover speculation, which implies that it
might not have gone through.

------
kaerast
This is based on the core of the Google Chrome app. Does this mean it is
expected to replace the Chrome app? And does it have any new features? I've
been missing the ability to filter certain apps from the Chrome app yet still
find it the best Twitter desktop app.

------
bradhe
How interesting! This could put Twitter in a very interesting place --
perhaps, one day, they won't need to maintain a _client_ for their service!

------
invertd
I guess next in the pipeline is TweetDeck Web Desktop App :)

------
OoTheNigerian
I called it a while ago. [http://oonwoye.com/2011/03/13/dont-hate-twitter-we-
just-need...](http://oonwoye.com/2011/03/13/dont-hate-twitter-we-just-need-an-
alternative-part-1/)

~~~
chc
You called _what_ a while ago? I don't see anything in there about TweetDeck
making a Web version.

------
zackattack
tweetdeck needs an api, bad.

